# Anyone familiar with Claude's Brisket marinade?



## rbranstner (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I have made a few Briskets in the past and I have always injected them and then rubbed them the day of the smoking. Have any of you tried the Claude's Barbeque Brisket Marinade Sauce? It is made in Texas and suppose to be good. I was talking to a buddy and he said he always put his brisket in this marinade so he wanted me to try it. I am always up for trying new things so I wanted to know if any of you have used this marinade before? I am going to marinade it over night then rub it in the morning and smoke it like normal. Anyone tried this stuff before?I will post my results but wanted to get some info if anyone uses this stuff on a regular basis.


----------



## soafung (Apr 29, 2010)

being in Texas, i have tried that stuff before i got my smoker (oven cooked brisket).  look at the ingredients...first one is liquid smoke (if i remember right).  it might give you an overly smokey flavor, but if you use a light flavored wood i might add a great depth of flavor.

Red Creek Mesquite Marinade is awesome on steaks for the gas grill, too, btw.


----------



## caveman (Apr 29, 2010)

You know "RB", I have only done one brisket so far.  It seems that when I think about getting back to it, there is something else on my to smoke list that comes up first.  Honestly, I was gonna smoke everything I could for the first time, then come back to what I started with, which was brisket.  I never thought to marinate one.  It sounds like it should come out tender & juicy.  I wonder if injection & marinade would be overkill?  Hmmmm.  Just a thought.  I will be looking forward to that post of your smoke if you ever marinade a brisk.


----------



## lookin4space (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm using it right now.  Yeah, it does have liquid smoke in the ingredients, but I marinade meat (in this case baby back ribs) for 1 hour (recommended time, no more), lightly coated it with rub, slather on mustard, throw it in the smoker with hickory.  Later I brush on a mop made out of KC masterpiece, vinegar, and a little homemade pepper jelly I have (that didn't totally jelly up), wrap it in foil, and finish the cooking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 11, 2012)

Foul and Sacreligeous of the true way to "Q". Shame on you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Yes ,I use the stuff in my sauce, but it's only for these Yankees I married into, they think everything needs the sauce ,but infact if they would try it Sans Sauce, they would know, but thier mind is made -up.

Shame, you should go to here ; 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and repent...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





AS always...


----------



## teddi goforth (Mar 13, 2013)

I have used Claude's since the mid 1960's.  This started as a dry rub made by a butcher that worked in the Big 8 Grocery stores in El Paso, TX.  Sometime later the recipe was sold (I think) because you could buy it in Houston, TX.  I love it.


----------

